# تركيب الزينون خطوة بخطوة- بالصور والشرح



## سمير شربك (5 أغسطس 2010)

تركيب الزينون خطوة بخطوة- بالصور والشرح 

ت باى زينون 35 وات 8000 كلفن ​ 


H4 كاملة عالى وواطى و تحتوى على الأتى:
-1- 2 موديلاتور​ 

2- 2 لمبة باى زينون – عالى وواطى 8000 كلفن ​ 

3- مجموعة أسلاك مع H4 كونكتور و عالى وواطى ريلاى وفيوز و H4 كونيكتور​ 

تم توصيل المجموعة كما هو موضح –​ 
1 - توصيل أول مجموعة أسلاك إلى الموديلاتورز – باور وكنترول-​ 


2- وتانى مجموعة أسلاك إلى اللمبات​ 

3 –H4 كونكتور الخاص بالأسلاك يتم توصيلة إلى H4 كونكتور الخاص بالسيارة​ 



الصورة 1 توضح التوصيلة كاملة​ 






​ 

ومن هنا تبداء المعاناة الحقيقية فى اختيار مكان مثالى لتثبيت الموديلات داخل العربية فى مكان كويس بعيد عن الماء والتراب والزيوت ولازم يبقة متثبت جامد​ 





​ 





​ 

بعد تثبيت المديولاتور الشمال- لك أن تتصور حجم المعاناة بس كلة يهون




​ 
بعد خلع اللمبة القديمة ولحسن الحظ كانت قلاووظ وكانت سهلة قوى وتم تركيب اللمبة الزينون بأمان والصورة توضح طريقة تثبيت فى سوكت H4​ 




​ 
أهم حاجة أن السلك الحمر والازرق على الحافة للحفاظ على الأسلاك من القطع​ 




​ 
الموديلاوتور اليمين بعد تركيب الأسلاك وأختيار المكان




​ 
بعد تركيب ريلاى العالى والواطى و توصيل الفيوز​ 




​ 




​ 
توصيل H4 كونيكتور بأسلاك اللمبات والموديلاتور إلى مصدر الباور والكنترول فى العربية للتحكم فى العالى والواطى​ 




​ 




​ 
الشكل الخارجى للفانوس بعد تركيب الزينون 




​ 


بعد التوصيل تم التشغيل والحمد لله كلة كان تمام ونور عالى قوى ​ 


– بس ظهرت مشكلة وهى حدةث بعض الذبذبات أثناء تشغيل الراديو 
وبعد البحث وسؤال ذوى الخبرة وجد أن لابد من تركيب كلامب حديد أو غطاء على الطرفين السالب والموجب لسلك الكنترول المغذيين للموديلاوترز وموضحين فى الصورة (الشكل الرمادى) ولازم يكونوا اقرب ما يمكن إلى الموديلاوترز لأمتصاص الموجات الزائدة والحمد لله كانت النتائج أيجابية 100% ومفيش دوشة على الراديو J​ 





​ 









منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## saifalseedi (6 أغسطس 2010)

so thanks bro


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رفعت سلطان (8 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع رائع ونطمع فى المزيد


----------



## م/المصري (21 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر علي الموضوع


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

bravoooooooooo


----------



## abomahr (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## سمير شربك (28 أغسطس 2010)

للجميع شكرا لكم 
وأتمنى إلىالجميع الفائده


----------



## علي عبد المطلب (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود
ممكن استفسار
الزينون يتركب ازاي في الموتسكلات الصيني


----------



## djozef (27 سبتمبر 2010)

تقبلو تحياتي من زندوش


----------



## سمير شربك (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا 
وفقكم الله


----------

